# The best SBE pattern you've seen?! Choke, shell, pellet count?



## jaymax (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd like to see the best SBE 1 or 2 patterns possible! Please list which gun, choke, and shell used along w pellet count at 40 if u know! Attach pics if u have them!!
I'm shooting a 26" SBE 2, JEBS .650, 3.5" Heavy #7s..shells are still on order so I have not shot yet..shot same set up last year w .655 JEBS..Hoping for better pattern this year


----------



## Reminex (Feb 7, 2016)

Just ask Foreman400 for his pattern pics shooting a rhino .670...hard to beat


----------



## jaymax (Feb 8, 2016)

Reminex said:


> Just ask Foreman400 for his pattern pics shooting a rhino .670...hard to beat



But not TSS..I've talked with him


----------



## jaymax (Feb 8, 2016)

Just curious if anyone has found a combo guaranteed to push over 300 pellets every shot in a 10" circle at 40. No TSS or Nitro loads.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 8, 2016)

Think he was shooting nitros 7's into the 300s.  I didn't think you were shooting tss by reading your post.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 8, 2016)

jaymax said:


> Just curious if anyone has found a combo guaranteed to push over 300 pellets every shot in a 10" circle at 40. No TSS or Nitro loads.



I don't think you'll ever get there...not to the guaranteed part at least


----------



## Dallen92 (Feb 8, 2016)

The only factory load I can consistently get to put up 300 in the 10 at 40 are hevi 7s with a .656 hevi shot choke


----------



## jaymax (Feb 8, 2016)

I did it consistently with my 26" 1187 super mag w a .660 Rhino w Heavy 7s..325-340..unfortunately that gun is gone and I've switched to a SBE2 for better feel


----------



## Reminex (Feb 8, 2016)

jaymax said:


> I did it consistently with my 26" 1187 super mag w a .660 Rhino w Heavy 7s..325-340..



No doubt it can be done.  If your throwing the heavy 7 that's more than 75% of your shot in 10".  Hopefully thr guys will start chiming in with personal i sight.  Is TSS in your future?


----------



## Dallen92 (Feb 8, 2016)

I had a stoeger p350 that would do 320+.  I've switched over to tss now though. Hevi quality went down in the last shells I bought


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2016)

Reminex said:


> Just ask Foreman400 for his pattern pics shooting a rhino .670...hard to beat





jaymax said:


> Just curious if anyone has found a combo guaranteed to push over 300 pellets every shot in a 10" circle at 40. No TSS or Nitro loads.



That was with a Nitro load.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't mean to hijack your thread with info you didn't ask for....but, I've found if I talk long enough someone will chime in with more accurate insight.

Have you had the barrel polished?  Cleaning between shots?  with the .655 jebs?  It can make for a more drastic improvement than another choke.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 8, 2016)

These are among the best I've seen:

40 yds 10"  (533)






60 yds 10" (257)





SBE II 24" barrel, 2.5 oz TSS 9s, IC .665


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 8, 2016)

TSS  9's in a 12ga is plain nuts!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2016)

hawglips said:


> These are among the best I've seen:



Those will be hard to beat.


----------



## jaymax (Feb 8, 2016)

TSS is impressive for sure but I just can't seem to bite the bullet. I'll post the Heavy 7s from the JEBS .650 shortly.. Hopefully we'll hit the 300 mark...just fun playing w it

I have not had the barrel polished but do clean between shots when testing


----------



## spydermon (Feb 9, 2016)

You should have a good combo there.  The benelli is at a slight disadvantage compared to other guns due to its tighter barell.  

I'm interested to see the results.   They should be nice.  If that doesn't get you where you want to be, try a sumtoy and see where that puts you.


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Feb 10, 2016)

There is round 90 in the turkey lines didn't count the outside ones  Indian creek choke SBEII heavy mag blend


----------



## cgrover1 (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't have any pics, but I have a SBEII, 26" barrel and I shoot the Winchester longbeards out of my Rhino (don't recall the restriction).  I will guarantee 300+ in a 10" circle out to 40 yds every shot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2016)

cgrover1 said:


> I don't have any pics, but I have a SBEII, 26" barrel and I shoot the Winchester longbeards out of my Rhino (don't recall the restriction).  I will guarantee 300+ in a 10" circle out to 40 yds every shot.



That's awesome!    Which particular load are you using?


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 11, 2016)

I've tried some nitro mixes And striaght 7s, they can set u up with your numbers I'm sure but be open minded on your choke,
I've shot .650-.670 trying things 

I got a 3.5in 6x7 hevi shot combo by nitro that I'm growing more fond of each season that passes.


----------



## cgrover1 (Feb 12, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> That's awesome!    Which particular load are you using?



It's the 3-1/2" #6's I believe.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 12, 2016)

40 yards.longbeard 3 1/2, 2 1/8 #6, KICKS GOBBLING THUNDER, pellet count more than enough.AT 30 YARDS THE SHOT RIPPED THE TARGET IN PARTS. Going to try 3 inch Longbeard in the morning.


----------

